# Fantasy top gear team ....



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

what's your fantasy top gear team then?


Here's mine ....

Chris Harris
Ken Block
Guy Martin 

With that line up I'd probably start watching it again :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

enc said:


> what's your fantasy top gear team then?
> 
> Here's mine ....
> 
> ...


Have to agree with you, I am a big fan of both Guy and Chris and ken can drive.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm gonna pitch Steve McQueen
Dude loved cars and was beyond cool.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If we are going hypothetical I'd have to throw Ben Jones into the mix. Cooter Davenport for the uneducated out there. Yeeeeeeeeeeee haaaaaaaaaa. 

Cooks


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Fantasy you say 
Jessica barton
kate upton 
Jessica alba

Fast cars and these 3 will do me


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Charlotte McKinney???


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

hmmmmm

Guy martin

Henry Catchpole

Anthony Davidson


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

How about three petrolhead entertainers

Rowan Atkinson
Michael Gambon
Robbie Coltrane


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve Coogan mebby too?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Sabine Scmitt
Johnie Herbert
Steve Coogan


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Could also add Mark Knopfler but I think after a five minute piece from Mark I'd be zzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Henry Catchpole 
Harry metcalfe 
chris harris


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I see Suzy Perrys name's being banded about ... I could handle that!!










No contest really ...


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I've got the perfect person.......

Rebecca Jackson !!!! (from youtube carbuyer and now Telegraph car reviews)

and for us she likes a bit of detailing


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Harry Metcalfe
Steve Coogan
Guy Martin


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Carmen Jorda










Anthony Davidson
And
Me


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Idris Elba and guy martin

Turn it back into a proper car show without all that faked up stuff


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Boris Johnson
Suzy Perry
Guy Martin


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

stuartr said:


> I've got the perfect person.......
> 
> Rebecca Jackson !!!! (from youtube carbuyer and now Telegraph car reviews)
> 
> and for us she likes a bit of detailing


Good call !! I'd never heard of her ...but just looking she more than has the credentials ;-)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Peter D said:


> Harry Metcalfe
> 
> Guy Martin


I was thinking these two, at least I wouldn't sit for an hour thinking "Jesus they need a punch" like I do with the current lot.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Chris Harris
Harry Metcalfe

They've done some brilliant reviews together, including the Bugatti Veyron Super Sport


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Chris Harris
> Harry Metcalfe
> 
> They've done some brilliant reviews together, including the Bugatti Veyron Super Sport


Now you see, i don't get Chris Harris as a TG presenter. He's a very very competent driver and a very very good journalist, but his presenting style just leaves me cold and uninterested. Okay, maybe Clarkson's shout at everything style isn't that great either but he made me want to watch the show, as did May, i just think that if Chris Harris got the job i wouldn't want to watch it.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Now you see, i don't get Chris Harris as a TG presenter. He's a very very competent driver and a very very good journalist, but his presenting style just leaves me cold and uninterested. Okay, maybe Clarkson's shout at everything style isn't that great either but he made me want to watch the show, as did May, i just think that if Chris Harris got the job i wouldn't want to watch it.


I know what you mean. I would have agreed with you, but that changed for me when I first watched the video of him travelling to Pagani, then after watching other videos where you see him outside of a car and talking normally. When he isn't testing a car, he seems like a right laugh and loves a bit of banter, not to mention he is a little sarcastic and witty in some car reviews (take the Porsche Cayman GT4, Merc C63 AMG the Mk2 Focus RS reviews for instance) which makes for fun watching.

He's also not scared at putting his neck out and saying it how it is. Harris's rant at Ferrari was brilliant, but Ferrari then banned him from reviewing their cars for a while - there's a bit of controversy!

The rant:http://jalopnik.com/5760248/how-ferrari-spins

The outcome:http://jalopnik.com/5856492/this-is-the-only-way-chris-harris-is-allowed-to-test-drive-a-ferrari

Nothing will compare to the troublesome trio of Clarkson, Hammond and May, but I think Harris would do a good job a long side one or two more presenters as he knows his stuff.

*edit* I'm sure I heard that Harris was going to be making an appearance on Fifth Gear next week?!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've been watching some old TG on 'Dave' recently and trying to work out why I watch top gear despite some of the more dubious episodes recently. What I do feel I like is Clarksons no nonsense say it like it is attitude and his full power or nothing approach particularly in the challenges. I do feel that things were getting a little tired and obvious in recent years with the 'oh look at that old caravan I wonder what will happen to it = someone will crash into it'. I also think the 3 presenters had a great on screen relationship which really worked so it may be better that they do all go and they start again with 3 new people. I do think the recipe works of having 3 people with different personalities that work together. 

I know there was talk of Chris Evens taking over which personally I think could be a good thing. I also hear Chris Harris being discussed and I actually like his stuff on youtube but this is serious motoring journalism so TG would have to decide what type of a program it wants to be. A serious review program or entertainment.

If we are all honest the last couple of series of TG have not been their best and for that you need to look back at repeats on Dave.


----------

